# countertop overhang?



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't speak to solid surface, but an 11" overhang is acceptable for granite without the use of corbels. This is assuming that the lowers it will sit on are the standard 24".

This also assumes you are using 3cm (1-1/4") granite and not the cheap stuff.

11" will give the leg room needed for comfort too.


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

For solid surfaces and plastic laminate, any overhang over 6" will need to be support [6" for half inch Corian sheet].

The maximum overhang that granite countertops can extend beyond the cabinetry or supporting structure is 8-12”.


----------



## user64621 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just based off experience,... my first island top had 12" overhang + I didnt like it. 2nd top I made it 17" + is good. I really dislike wall brackets + or legs to support. I used urethane adhesive to mount + no problems after 2 years.... so far. Mine are concrete + I know granite usually don't like going over distances as mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

medusa... said:


> Just based off experience,... my first island top had 12" overhang + I didnt like it. 2nd top I made it 17" + is good. I really dislike wall brackets + or legs to support. I used urethane adhesive to mount + no problems after 2 years.... so far. Mine are concrete + I know granite usually don't like going over distances as mentioned in an earlier post.


You need to stay within the 11" with granite. The issue is not what is preferred, it is all about safety. The guys with the slide rules have figured out that anything over 11" challenges the tensile strength of the stone.

PS-you can extend the overhang if you use corbels that are properly secured. The ones that are not eyesores can be pretty pricy though.
Also, take into consideration the width of the island or cabinetry you are placing the granite upon. You don't want it to become top-heavy either.


It would definately ruin your day to have that overhang snap and fall on your feet, or have the entire thing tip over, not to mention what it could do to Junior or Rover who might be standing in harms way.


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been involved with jobs that hide a few peices of steel in the sub top to avoid the use of corbels.

1/2" x 2" solid stock is placed on top of the cabinets. Bolt them to the cabinets and counter sink the machine head bolts into the steel.

Dado out the sub top and place it over the steel with some adhesive on the top of the steel. The dado needs to be slightly over depth to accommodate the goo.

This is a given that you are using 3/4" stone with a built up edge that hides the sub top.

I hope this helps


----------

